
Manage Active Directory Objects with the New Windows Ad Provider for Terraform - mooreds
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/manage-active-directory-objects-new-windows-ad-provider-hashicorp-terraform/
======
phnofive
Title: ‘Windows _AD_ Provider’

~~~
Chickenosaurus
Yes, for a second, I was very confused about the connection between active
directory and advertising.

------
estsauver
Related question: Does anyone have a great introductory book or series on
Windows AD? I haven't ever used it at work, but I've had a lingering sense
that it would be really useful and helpful for a bunch of IT problems. The
documentation/intro to that world tends to assume you already know quite a bit
about AD and how it works/functions.

------
travbrack
This is a good start. Looking forward to having enough functionality to
actually use it in production.

